# Richard Meier - Jubilee Church



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Jubilee church in Rome (Designed by Richard Meier)


----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

Fantastic.


----------



## car-zg (May 21, 2005)

very good


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

i like it...


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

Beautiful building!


----------



## cristianocani (Oct 21, 2004)

great architecture!


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

awesome...............
i like how the bells are placed...............


----------



## nukey (Apr 17, 2004)

nice... although somehow not up to Rome's standards. But nonetheless better than that museum he has designed next to Augustus' mausoleum...


----------

